# Oil type/oil change



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

Planning to do an oil change under ramps. you guys think i should be fine? also whats the best 1.8t full synthetic oil?


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## rods2lug (Nov 8, 2006)

My opinion for what it's worth is as long as you do oil and filter regularly it doesn't matter what brand. I have mine done every 5k mi and I have 126k mi in less than 4 years and it hasn't blown up yet. 

Buy decent oil and filter and you should be good to go. But what do I know, I just drive the thing.


----------



## Eurosrulebig (Jan 16, 2007)

so what kind of car do you have? miles? etc...


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

05 gti.. small mods TIP/DV 35k miles on it


----------

